# Rottefella Cobra r8



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I just got this binder on a Karhu ski. I have a scarpa tx2 boot. When the toe of the boot is in the toe peice and the heel clip is locked in the boot the heel floats over the heel peice by 1 1/2''. When I step down on the heel it streches the bellows back and feels like I am pulling up on the toe peice. Is there something wrong or is that normal?


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

I have R8's mounted on snoop daddy's, with T1's, and I've never noticed that in my set up--

you're saying 1 1/2" above the heel plate, with your foot in the boot? maybe try loosening up the cartridges some?

Maybe somebody has some good cartridge tension setting advice out there--I'd be interested in hearing too...


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

That's call rocker and that's normal for your setup. It's the curve of the boot that makes it easier to hike/walk. Creates the rocker when you are in your binding. Some bindings are worse than others. Look on telemarktips.com and search something like Rocker Launch and you'll find all kinds of stuff about it.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

with the boot in the toe peice, heel clip in or out the boot floats above the heel peice 1 1/2'' if I am in the boots I can step down, but it feels like it is being pulled up, I was told it helps forward pressure on the front ski, I am just worried I will break it.

Geezer, just read it, thanks, it makes sense.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

T2x's are famous for rocker launch too.
Try to loosen the cartridges a bit but other than that there isn't much you can do other than puting a riser in the front.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

read more about it, thought something might have been wrong, thanks for the help


----------

